# Suche USB Box mit DI, DO, AI, AO



## matt (14 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine bezahlbare EA-Box, die über USB
oder Ethernet an den PC angeschlossen wird.
Ein Windows Treiber sollte enthalten sein, damit die Box an den PC angebunden werden kann.

Ich möchte mit C++ ein Programm schreiben und damit etwas steuern und regeln, ohne Hardware-SPS.

Die Box sollte diese Ausstattung haben:
16 DI, 24V
16 DO, 0.5 A
2 analoge Eingänge
2 analoge Ausgänge

für max. 400 EURO inkl. MwSt.

Ich habe bereits im Internet gesucht und z.B. die WAGO Busklemmen gefunden. Der Preis ist aber zu hoch.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## marcengbarth (14 April 2011)

Schau mal bei Meilhaus oder W&T


----------



## wiesel187 (15 April 2011)

*Oder ganz einfach ??*

Oder  
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/2408035/USB-Module 
da sind jede Menge guter Teile dabei !

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## Zefix (15 April 2011)

Wenn auch gebastelt werden darf:

Nur Analog Ausgänge fehlen daran, aber evtl gibts dazu im Forum ne Lösung.

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NjI5OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze_Module/Bausaetze/AVR_NET_IO_Fertigmodul.html

http://son.ffdf-clan.de/?path=forumsdisplay


----------

